# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Option to mark thread Closed

## TMS

I don't know if this has been suggested or asked before, but I think it would be a good idea to have a thread prefix of Closed, as opposed to Solved.

There are often instances where there is no hard and fast solution to a problem.  However, it is unrealistic to pursue the thread ... but it is also not quite right to mark it Solved, because it isn't.  And so there is no closure ... which an option to mark the thread as Closed would give.

In a recent thread, the OP seems unable to effectively implement the suggestions and advice provided.  As a result, I have pointed him/her to the Commercial Services Forum to seek an "end to end" solution.  Logically, the current thread could/should be marked Closed but there is no such option.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post3290454


Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

A good point TMS.  I dont want to dissuade you but there is a 2-step process for it - 

1. Report post to mods / admins
2. Mods / admins close thread.

But lets see what best we can do by converting it to a 1-step process.

----------


## TMS

Thanks Arlette.

I understand what you are saying but I think there is a subtle difference between "Closing the thread" meaning locking it to further posts and "Marking the thread as Closed" meaning it doesn't have a full, or even part solution ... but it doesn't matter.

For example, if someone says "can I do this?" and the answer is "no!", then nothing is going to happen to the thread.  But it isn't Solved.  Unless, maybe, the "no" is accompanied by a "you can't do that but you can do this".

Another example is my thread about Reporting Tools.  It looks like the answer is going to be that there isn't one or, at least, not one that anyone is aware of.  So, there should could come a point where I mark that as Closed, lack of input, whatever.

I don't want to make a big issue about it.  If it can be done easily and it's something the committee feels is useful, fine, implement it.  If not, then I'll just Close the thread ... ah, no, I won't will I?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

Get your point totally, TMS. 

In the event there is no solution to this issue  :Smilie: , we can ask users to report it and then the mods / admins close the thread.

----------

